# Ever seen this?



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Dug up this gem a couple weeks ago...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup. I've seen it a few times. 

The male adapters and prv look new, is that your work? If so, why not remove the flex?






Paul


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

Nobody was home, told the boss and sent pics to h.o. They said if it's not leaking it's fine


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The H.O. said not to fix it? Your boss should have had you do it because WHEN that flex lines leaks, you guys are going to own it.






Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Get what you're saying Shaun but probly would have been best to remove the flex and tell customers you removed what you thought might fail.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Pic shows up too small on Android to see what I'm looking at.

I gathered from other posts and what I CAN see, that there is a flex line involved, some plastic, and maybe a PRV?

ALL looks like it was burried...

Close?

Anyone care to help me out?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Are those sch 80 FEMALE adapters?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> Pic shows up too small on Android to see what I'm looking at.
> 
> I gathered from other posts and what I CAN see, that there is a flex line involved, some plastic, and maybe a PRV?
> 
> ...


Sounds like you've got it figured out. It's a shallow pvc line that has a w/h flex line on it, heading underground. Shawn installed the prv.





Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Maybe theres a wh buried under there :laughing:

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> Sounds like you've got it figured out. It's a shallow pvc line that has a w/h flex line on it, heading underground. Shawn installed the prv.
> 
> Paul


Thanks RSP!

Shaun C...

Don't love the final product, but at the same time can appreciate that you were under order buddy.

All the time I am told to do things that I don't agree with. 

I'm going to get hanged for this...

On a job where the piping contract is worth large monies (current job was bid at $31 million mechanical/sheet metal, $18 mil elect... all same contractor that I have been with for 10 years) and I am told by an appointed foreman to "slam something in"... so long as he is not watching me like a hawk (bird dogging... seldom are, I'm known to work out ok with minimal supervision ) I will always pipe it the right way.

I will explain my thoughts and actions to my foreman, and never will he tell you to tear out something already installed, especially if he wanted it done quickly.

This type of attitude is definitely noticed by GF's and PM'S alike, and probably why I've been with 1 contractor for 10 years...

$ 0.02-1/10 CAD.

:LAUGHING:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> Maybe theres a wh buried under there :laughing:
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


LOL yep betting theres a 40 gallon stubby in that hole.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Kind of on the topic of WH flex's so thought I would mention I always change out WH flex's in particular unless they are already new for some reason. In the day working for the other company we learned to just change them out as part of the package. I don't ask and if ho asks I simply say it's to prevent a possible failure in near future because if I don't and it leaks then the table turns and they blame me for not taking care of it during WH replacement. BTW I'm talking about WH's not under ground. ( I could already hear it LOL,)


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

It also says right on the flex "For use in exposed locations only".


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I always change then also. In this case I would have pulled it out, then I would have called the old guy(the greatest plumber ever) at my shop to make sure he didn't install it. Then I would have let the cust know they dodged a huge bullet for a little more in parts and maybe a little labor.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Do you always use blue glue? :ugh::


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

mpsllc said:


> Kind of on the topic of WH flex's so thought I would mention I always change out WH flex's in particular unless they are already new for some reason. In the day working for the other company we learned to just change them out as part of the package. I don't ask and if ho asks I simply say it's to prevent a possible failure in near future because if I don't and it leaks then the table turns and they blame me for not taking care of it during WH replacement. BTW I'm talking about WH's not under ground. ( I could already hear it LOL,)


 Do you guys put flex back in


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I dug one of those up 6 or 7 years ago, customer said the last guy did it. same customer got a new water service.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

SHAUN C said:


> Nobody was home, told the boss and sent pics to h.o. They said if it's not leaking it's fine


 If its not leaking now, it will be soon.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> The H.O. said not to fix it? Your boss should have had you do it because WHEN that flex lines leaks, you guys are going to own it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They didn't install it, it was pre existing. Why do you think its gonna be there problem.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Because it's 18" from the work done. It doesn't matter if it's _really_ their problem but if it leaks, in the home-owner's eyes, it's *their problem*. For a few bucks in pvc and 15 minutes (which you would have charged for), any unpleasantness in the future could be avoided. 

All situations aren't the same but in this case, it would have been so easy and cheap to repair it correctly.






Paul


----------



## SHAUN C (Feb 16, 2011)

I agree 100 percent it should've been repaired but it wasn't my call to make. I'm sure I'll catch hell when it starts leaking, that's why I make sure to write down everything on the w/o. Not sure if this covers my butt, what else can you do?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

SHAUN C said:


> I agree 100 percent it should've been repaired but it wasn't my call to make. I'm sure I'll catch hell when it starts leaking, that's why I make sure to write down everything on the w/o. Not sure if this covers my butt, what else can you do?


My issue is not with you, you do what your told. My issue is with your boss's decision to leave it. You did what you should have done; do the repair as your boss wants you to and note anything that is suspect on the invoice.





Paul


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> Because it's 18" from the work done. It doesn't matter if it's _really_ their problem but if it leaks, in the home-owner's eyes, it's *their problem*. For a few bucks in pvc and 15 minutes (which you would have charged for), any unpleasantness in the future could be avoided.
> 
> All situations aren't the same but in this case, it would have been so easy and cheap to repair it correctly.
> 
> ...


 
what does 18" got to do with it? Where are you getting this information?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

SHAUN C said:


> _*I agree 100 percent it should've been repaired*_ but it wasn't my call to make. I'm sure I'll catch hell when it starts leaking, that's why I make sure to write down everything on the w/o. Not sure if this covers my butt, what else can you do?


 
If the owner didn't want it repaired then I disagree 100% that is should have been repaired.

Write on the invoice the work you did only. How can the company be held liable for something they didn't do. There is evidence, the flex line has obviously been in service for some time.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> what does 18" got to do with it? Where are you getting this information?


I don't think Paul mean't because its 18" from the work done, the person is responsible, I think Paul mean't because the work is in such close proximity (18") to the work being done. As apposed to the work being done 10' away from it....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The exact measurements don't matter at all. It's the fact that it was so close and everybody here knows (leaking or not) it shouldn't be there. To remove it and install sch. 40 pvc would have been a simple task.

It's the same as if I'm under a house for a copper leak and I see a sharkbite two feet away from the leak. I'm certainly not going to leave that and just do my repair. I'm going to cut out 2 feet more copper and get rid of the sharkbite, whether it's leaking or not. If I see 2 more across the crawl space, I'm not going to go nuts and start cutting them out but if it takes me 10 minutes more and a few bucks in parts, I'm gonna do it. 




Paul


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I don't think Paul mean't because its 18" from the work done, the person is responsible, I think Paul mean't because the work is in such close proximity (18") to the work being done. As apposed to the work being done 10' away from it....


Well it sounded like nonsense to me. and it is...:laughing:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree with RS all the way. You don't have to get on phone and make calls. What does the homeowner know in most cases, to him if it isn't leaking it must be great. He's simply wanting you off his property and off the clock. 
But I assure you one day he will call up and say " hey there's water coming out of that same spot you made a repair, it must be leaking again." And he won't want to pay. Best is just take care of it, you'll cover yourself and him in the future. These are hard lessons learned trust us.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

i completely understand were you coming from my boss and i sometimes dont see eye to eye on some repair yet hes the boss but sometimes you got to stick to your guns about two weeks ago i was sent out to install a gas heater a co worker bid on they sent me cause he was busy i get ther no stand in garage and the flue was a single wall flue just handy hacked in he bid it out as a simple swap called the boss he told me to just swap out i refused due to the situation well i got sent home and the plumber that bid it got sent out to install it it got inspected you guessed big red ticket he sent me back out there to bring it up to code yeah took few more hours than needed but hey he sent me home cause i wouldnt do it now i am the gas heater guy for repairs and installs couldnt stop smilling when the boss said my work passed inspection wanted to tell him i told you so but i didnt want to rub it in to much goes to show you your boss aint the plumber god and sometimes you have to do what you have to do member your liscens is on the line


----------

